# How much light does java moss need?



## jbrianchamberlin

The moss was the first thing I put in my tank a few months ago and it's always done good, maybe too good. I added some water sprite a little while ago and it shades the area where the moss grows pretty good. I'm noticing the base of some of the moss turning brown. I was under the impression that moss grew even under poor light, thus being the reason I chose that location for the water sprite.


----------



## aspects

java moss will grow with almost no light. it wont neccesarily flourish, but it will not die. ive grown java moss under 1-2WPG


----------



## James0816

Yeah...java moss is almost indestructable. I've left it out in containers that have dried up and then remembered it. Got it back in the tank and it bounces back.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

Hmm.. wonder why some of mine is turning brown then. It's not the edges, but deep inside... strange.


----------



## brandon

more than likely it is potassium deficiency


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

So what is the cure for that? I have well water and have been using phosguard to get rid of the phosphates... I use tabs and liquid fert.


----------



## James0816

Let's try and get some more info from ya if we can. Can you post your water parms and lighting type and schedule?

A quick note on Water Sprite. It is considered a nutrient sponge.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

Needed the nutrient sponge to help with other things.. what info do you want about the tank? I'm using the T5 104 watt GLO lights... it's a 75 gal tank. Lights come on as 12PM and off at 8.


----------



## Dmaaaaax

Java fern grow better under low lights due to their "slow" growth. Under higher lights you run the risk of green spot algae that tends to take advantage of the plants with slow growth under higher light (like Anubias). Java moss on the other hand are faster growers and will do better with more light....maybe you have the 2 confused? Not to say that java moss won't flourish in low lit tanks, but they tend to do better with more direct light....but I don't think lighting is your problem.

The problem I've noticed with java moss is that it does not compete very well with other plants. If it is the only plant, it does great, but if you add a lot of fast growing plants, it tends to suffer since it gets all it's nutrients from the water rather than the gravel/substrate. Do you add nutrients to the water? Another thing I've seen and read that hinders java moss growth is Excel. This CO2 substitute has been known to kill some types of algae, and seems to slow the growth/and potentially kill mosses as well.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

I've been using Tetra Flora for nutrients and that's pretty much it. I've got a bag of phosguard in my filter because I'm using well water, and I use Seachem Neutra Regulator. That's it.


----------



## Dmaaaaax

Well water...hmm, any idea what your water hardness is?

One other thing I forgot...tank temperature, moss does not like it too warm. It won't grow in my 84F Discus tank.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

I've been running my water closer to 80... is that too warm? I've got tetras and some guppies and a couple of angels.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

And no, I don't know what my hardness levels are.


----------



## Dmaaaaax

jbrianchamberlin said:


> I've been running my water closer to 80... is that too warm? I've got tetras and some guppies and a couple of angels.


Most mosses prefer semi-tropcial waters ranging from 60-74F. Java is more hearty and can survive higher temps like 80F but I am not sure if this upper end slows them down, or makes them less hearty? 

I just know that in my 84F tank where everything grows like crazy, java moss and ferns have never done too well. I had a "worm" tank that I kept at room temp, and the moss loved it in that tank. Other than CO2, pH (due to the CO2) and temp, the water conditions were pretty similar.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

What should my temps be (in your opinion) for basic community tank filled with various tetras, guppies, angels, and some live bearers like Endlers, platties... etc...


----------



## Dmaaaaax

Typical tropical community tanks are usually around 74-76F. See if that will restore the green to your moss?


----------

